# Transparenz in Macromedia Freehand



## Slayer8 (2. April 2002)

Hallo! 
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich Transparenz, bzw. Transparente Bilder in Macromedia Freehand 9 verwenden kann? 
Ich suche schon seit Stunden, aber ich finde nichts. 
Wenn ich "normale" transparente GIFs einfüge, stellt er sie mir immer noch normal, also nicht transparent da. :-(


----------



## swampdragon (10. Mai 2002)

Schau mal weiter oben bei Harzteufel rein (Thema : Freehand : Transparenter Hintergrund) da habe ich eine Möglichkeit beschrieben wie es geht.


----------

